# Kegerator - Retrofit



## ciolli (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all,

Just wondering if anyone has ever had an old refrigerator retrofited with new refridgeration equipment... I have an old Westinghouse fridge that was my Grampa's beer fridge, manufactured in '54 I believe. Coolest looking fridge i've ever seen, and has sentimental value. Only thing is it barely gets below 40* and i'm sure it sucks alot of juice. Ultimately, i'd like to convert it to a kegerator once i start home-brewing. Has anyone ever had any luck finding someone to do a refridgerator retrofit? Let me know!

Kyle


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

There are a few places online that do just what your looking for. Just google vintage appliance restoration but they are costly. I'd say your best bet would be to get ahold of a local area business and see about one of their repair men retrofitting something on to your original cooling system. Maybe even place an ad for one of them of them to do it outside their normal work hours, that way your paying them and not the company as well. Just an idea. The older appliences are really cool, lots of character to them. I have a few myself and maybe someday, they will get a facelift and put back into service.


----------



## twanger1994 (Jan 3, 2010)

Your looking at some serious cash to re plumb a old refrigerator...You should be able to just get it serviced... If the thing runs but just doesn't get cold enough, the refrigerant is probably low.


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you ever wonder how something so old can still be running.The mother in-law had a fridge that ran continuous since the 50's without a service call.I think its still running but she's now an ex-mother in-law. I have replaced the one that came with our house 16 yrs ago.(fridge that is)
I think servicing is a good plan to start with and the easiest too.Good luck with your project.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 3, 2010)

You know i think i might look into that. I still runs just fine, its kinda neat to hear it start up actually. It's undoubtedly R12, so i'll have to find somebody who still works on old units like this.

Here is the old girl.

And this is the back, i think either the compressor or the condenser.


----------



## yodelhawk (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice looking old fridge... but as someone else said... you are looking at some serious cash. There is a local guy here that deals in used refers but that will not help you out. If you are serious about this check your local "Trader news paper" and craigs list for someone dealing in used refers. Good luck... and let us know how the brewing is going.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

My mother got an old refrig (then it was in 54 too) and had it turned into a kegerator I guess it held pony kegs back then. But I since had it reworked years ago (the same refrig equipment) by a buddy/drinking buddy in refrigeration and he made it almost too cold. It would just about frost your glass for you. But if you have a friend in the refrigeration bussiness let them look at it. You might just need a charge of this new freon stuff you know the greenon !!!


----------



## the iceman (Jan 4, 2010)

First try cleaning up the compressor/condenser area. I looks nasty dirty. That could keep the temp from coming down. 
If you were anywhere near me I'd do a conversion for you at my cost, and of course a few beers.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm curious to find out how this works out in the end. I'd also second the recommendation to make sure everything is as clean as possible. Make sure all the fans are working, cores are cleaned on both sides, drains aren't plugged etc.

We have an old freezer from my grandmothers last truck stop. I'll bet it was made in the late 60's or early 70's. It's got that nasty green paint job but we have it in our garage setup as a kegerator. We keep six or seven corny kegs in it with beer, soda and the CO2 tank. It works very well in this configuration too.

Jon.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reccomendations. As soon as I get some time I will clean it up underneath and see if that makes a difference. (Kinda scared to see what i find under there actually haha)


----------

